# Adhesionolysis



## Partha (Sep 9, 2009)

*Extensive intestinal adhesionolysis unrelated to incisional hernias was performed over 1 hr during the same session as ventral hernia repair and mesh placement. Per CCI edits 44005 adhesionolysis is not allowed with hernia repair 49560. Will it be okay for the provider to bill 49560-22 to ask reimbursement for the extensive adhesionolysis.*


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 9, 2009)

That is how I would do it providing the documentation supports extensive.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Debra.  Modifier 22 on hernia.


----------

